

John Clements unimpressed at shovelware he found on Amazon - cturner
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scheme-Implementations-Including-Implementation-Programming/dp/1244213063
You might find the review at the bottom entertaining. I've seen a few of these books on amazon - basically selling printouts of wikipedia articles. Not sure why they let it stand.
======
drcode
I'm the author of "Land of Lisp" and a while back someone posted a book named
"Land of Lisp 2" which contained all the text from PG's "On LIsp" in it :-)

(we got it taken down)

------
Turing_Machine
Looks like the "book" has been yanked from amazon.com, though it's still up on
amazon.co.uk at this moment. Likely it will soon be gone from there as well.

